# Marking flag opinions



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For utility locating I'm looking to get marking flags with my logo on one side. Anyone have opinions on where to go?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Google custom marking flags.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ben call blackburn manufacturing. Suprisingly they are the nation's biggest marking flag manufacturer. They are located 30 miles north of me in Neligh. That's where ours come from. They don't just buy blanks and print them they make the flags themselves


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.blackburnflag.com/store/Printed-Marking-Flag

These?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. You can upload your logo or email it to them I don't remember. All I know is its worth the $$$ for people to see your name all over. Of course we do a ton of digging so every job gets marked for the one call.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome,, I'm in the middle of flag dilemma,, I had some made to go on my jetter, but they disentigrated in a week. My sign dude just told me yesterday he is hitting a wall. IOW, I'm all over this, going to call and inquire about a studly flag that can withstand 55 mph.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

No roots flying flags https://youtu.be/t_ZXnkTJc6s


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know if Blackburn makes those kind of flags. I know a place that will though


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Who? , the right reference would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used these folks a few times. I even ordered a custom ensign for the maiden voyage of the Miss Water Works from them.

http://www.northstarflags.com/custom-flags.html?gclid=CPK1o-Lor8YCFdM8gQodO-4L8g


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Marking flag options...

http://www.amcflags.com/products.aspx?category=2&subcategory=13

http://www.amcflags.com/products.aspx?category=2&subcategory=13

http://www.fullsource.com/custom-printed-marking-flags/

http://www.presco.com/marking-flags/printed-marking-flags/

http://www.benmeadows.com/custom-print-wire-stake-flags-4-x-5_36814367/


There are countless making flag printers to choose from.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you very much, big help, going to call a few tomorrow


----------

